
Researchers have invented a new way to thwart facial recognition - ColinWright
https://gizmodo.com/this-algorithm-might-make-facial-recognition-obsolete-1844591686
======
surround
13 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23917337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23917337)

------
kanobo
PSA: if you're in California/EU (or pretend to be) you can request ClearView
(the hip facial recognition AI service that law enforcement uses) to exclude
you from their databases
([https://clearview.ai/privacy/requests](https://clearview.ai/privacy/requests)).

~~~
User23
Just don't pretend so well that the California Franchise Tax Board is
convinced too.

It is interesting to me though that EU citizens have far greater rights on the
Internet than American citizens do. For example it's almost impossible for
American tech companies to deplatform a EU citizen unless they break local
law. There's a vast array of laws and regulations from libel to privacy to
others I don't even know the specifics on, all of which will be interpreted by
courts that are evidently hostile to American companies. For example, calling
an American a Nazi is never going to pass muster in a libel suit. Calling a
German a Nazi is calling them a criminal, which is clearly libelous.

~~~
kanobo
Serious question, was this comment written by a bot? I can see how each word
is related to the thread but as a whole it reads like word salad.

------
Maha-pudma
I wonder if this will be another arms race like adblocking now. The facial
recognition companies find a work around to this and researchers find another
work around, ad infinitum.

Meanwhile I have the best solution to thwart all facial recognition, don't
upload you photos in the first place.

~~~
calciphus
This also requires one to have no friends or family that upload photos of
them, no corporate profile photos linked to talks given...

It certainly is possible, but the bar is high and grows higher the more people
in one's life.

------
Zarath
Maybe just placebo here, but I can notice a difference between the left and
right images. The right definitely seems blurrier or harder to focus on.

~~~
kanobo
Is it possible that you're an AI and we just caught you?

------
ToFab123
Now we just need this to be integrated and enabled by default in the camera
app on our phones

------
praptak
Social platforms should use such algorithms by default.

